# Defence Of Limited Atonement



## SoldierOfTheRock (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, my first semester of College is done with at Cedarville University. And what have I learned.... some stuff about the NPP and alot about rejecting Limited Atonement.

All this talk about the imputation of Christ\'s righteousness and stuff has me thinking about it all again. Sad to say I let it slip for the past few months, I was not watching my doctrine very well. But since it is the only thing that makes sense I need to study it again.

So here is my real question. I know that John Owen wrote \"The Death of Death in the Death of Christ\" and that is supposed to be a great defense of Limited Atonement, but I find it quite hard to understand. Is there a more modern book that deals with this subject? Or even a book that deals with the subject very thoroughly while not completely about it?

I know nothing beats old fashioned Bible study, for nothing makes me more confident than learning something directly from the Word, but sometimes I need a good boost in the right direction. The total denial of particular redemption has had it effects on me for the past few months.

Thanks in advance,

Joshua


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hello Joshua,

I would recommend the following:

Owen's "Life By His Death" which is an abridged version of "The Death of Death in the Death of Christ". 

"Grace Unknown: The Heart of Reformed Theology" by R. C. Sproul

"The Doctrines of Grace" by James Montgomery Boice and Philip Graham Ryken

"Redemption Accomplished and Applied" by John Murray

[Edited on 25-12-2004 by cih1355]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 24, 2004)

One of the strongest pairs of biblical passages I came across in my initial study of Particular Redemption is Isaiah 53:12 with John 17:9, 20. The former reads, "Therefore I will divide him [Jesus] a portion with the many, and he shall divide the spoil with the strong, because he poured out his soul to death and was numbered with the transgressors; yet he bore the sin of many, and makes intercession for the transgressors" (ESV). This passage asserts that Jesus "was numbered with the transgressors," and goes on to say that He "makes intercession for the transgressors." Certainly "the transgressors" is referring to the same group in both instances, and it thus follows that He intercedes for all with whom He was numbered"”in other words, all for whom He died. 

Compare that passage with John 17:9, 20: "I [Jesus] am praying for them. I am not praying for the world but for those whom you [Father] have given me, for they are yours...I do not ask for these only, but also for those who will believe in me through their word" (ESV). In that passage, Jesus says that He is "not praying for the world but for those whom you [Father] have given me," meaning that He intercedes only for the elect"”and when this is seen in light of the former passage´s assertion that He intercedes for all for whom He died, it inescapably follows that He died only for the elect.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 24, 2004)

Loraine Boettner's thorough work _The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination_ also deals with Particular Redemption.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Dec 24, 2004)

Curt, thanks for the list of books, I happen to own a copy of Sproul's "Unknown Grace" but have yet to read it. I think I will do that.

Chris... Very nice, I also find Isaiah to be quite compelling about who Christ died for and what he accomplished for them. Thank you very much for reminding me of that. I never made the connection with John 17 though. I will look into that. THanks!


----------



## Ranger (Dec 26, 2004)

Owen is great, but difficult. I would try to work through it though. Also, a good, easy to understand explanation can be found in Boice and Ryken's "The Doctrines of Grace." I enjoy Murray as well, his defense is strong.


----------

